# Feet



## Fionagirl (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi
Anyone know why my budgies feet are like this? They are even more curled when he stands on a flat surface. 
Also he cannot fly and is almost ten weeks, so I guess he will never learn?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie's feet are in a more inward position because most likely while on the nest, the mother must have sat too hard on the growing chicks (including your budgie) when keeping them warm.
Despite this slight deviation on the feet, your budgie will be able to lead a perfectly normal life.

As for the wings, maybe your budgie is currently unable to fly because the flight feathers have been clipped. 
If possible, try to take a photo of the back/wings, so that we can have a good look at them.


----------



## Fionagirl (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you for your kind reply.
I do not think the wings has been clipped, could he be over weight?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome and thank you for sharing the extra sweet pic! 
Indeed, your budgie is fully flighted and there is no apparent reason for him to not be able to fly.
He is a baby budgie still and the current weight shouldn't deter him from flying.
Maybe he wasn't given the chance to fly while the at the breeder's/pet store and is is yet to figure out how it's done.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Fionagirl, I have a little budgie boy called Henry who's feet are the same, slightly facing inwards. It doesn't affect him. Henry is also one of my weakest flyers. he can navigate the room but he's not as fast or capable as the other budgies I have, though he can fly. 

Hopefully your little guy will be able to fly a little with some practice.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's adorable  

You've been given great advice  Surely in time he will learn how to fly :thumbsup: Sometimes it takes some time!

What's his name?


----------



## Fionagirl (Feb 8, 2017)

It has been really nice to get replies, thank you very much.
His name is Pepsi, and we love him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Pepsi is adorable!! I'm sure he will learn to fly in time. 
It doesn't appear that he is overweight at all.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Pepsi is a beautiful budgie!


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

What a pretty bird!  Pepsi is a great name.


----------

